# Adictos al Peligro



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

On Sunday there was a show on Discovery Channel called Adictos al Peligro (Episodio 4) in which Darren Berrecloth explains about freeride and the progress of mountainbiking. It also showed the investigation, building and testing of Marzocchi suspension forks....

I didn't get to see it, anyone did? My parents told me about it...

If someone get to see it in a while (broadcast is on thursday and sunday) could they tape it?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think I saw it. It was about a downhill run that Darren did that was supposedly the longest one. It was in Moab. 

Then didn't actually put in any Marzocchi stuff. Well, I think they did something with what looked to be a Marzocchi, but Darren said that it was developed by Specialized. Marketing... yuk! At least that was my impression. Maybe Spech just wanted to start promoting their new suspension they're going to do for the new Enduros. 

They filmed a stress test on a Demo 9 bike, which was kind of nice.

And they filmed a lot of stuff of Darren explaining the different sections of the trails, which lines he must take, what he needed to avoid.

All in all, it was pretty nice.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah well my folks told me what I wrote in the first post, glad someone did watch it...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I saw it too... about a month or so ago, I thought it was really cool. good info and some tips. I do remember the bike used was a specialized, and they made some comment on how the fork works but i dont remember what fork they used (lost was on at the time i saw it... lost got more attention)

try to catch the re-run on sunday, its worth it


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The broadcast was on Sunday, this Thursday and Sunday is time for episode 5 which is about jumping off the London bridge... I checked on Discovery Channel site....

The schedule in the site runs until Saturday 22nd so IDK when will be the next replay...

Maybe you have the Spain signal, in which you are correct.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> I saw it too... about a month or so ago, I thought it was really cool. good info and some tips. I do remember the bike used was a specialized, and they made some comment on how the fork works but i dont remember what fork they used (lost was on at the time i saw it... lost got more attention)
> 
> try to catch the re-run on sunday, its worth it


Haha, same here.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

I heard of one of the most extreme bikers of all was this one Tom Araya he currently is giving classes about having a happy sexual life with animals and plants but i guess he could teach us something if i invite him to a ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

FxFvD said:


> I heard of one of the most extreme bikers of all was this one Tom Araya he currently is giving classes about having a happy sexual life with animals and plants but i guess he could teach us something if i invite him to a ride:thumbsup:


Wasn't Tom Araya's drummer of guitarist of Slayer?


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp said:


> Wasn't Tom Araya's drummer of guitarist of Slayer?


hehehehe YEAH

YEEAAAHHH

SLAYER VIENE A MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!

he is the guitar player i think, I found this photo and wanted to share it with you guys


----------

